# Wann kann ich eine Seerose aus dem Teich nehmen?



## lindi123 (29. Mai 2011)

Meine Seerose ist monströs groß geworden in den 5 Jahren, seit der Teich besteht. Weiß jemand, wann der beste Zeitpunkt wäre, um Wasser abzulassen und die Seerose zu kappen? Ich habe ca 50 Goldfische und einen absolut intakten Ökö-Kreislauf, den ich auch nicht beschädigen möchte, klares Wasser ohne Pumpe und Filter. Auch sonst guter Bewuchs, aber eben zu viel Seerose. Vielen Dank für Antworten!


----------



## Nymphaion (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wann kann ich eine Seerose aus dem Teich nehmen?*

Hallo,

Juni ist der beste Monat um Seerosen zu teilen und zu pflanzen.


----------



## danyvet (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wann kann ich eine Seerose aus dem Teich nehmen?*

@Werner: :shock eecht? Aber meine Seerose hat jetzt schon so um die 80 Blätter. Wie soll ich denn die rausnehmen zum Teilen?  Ich dachte mir, im Frühjahr, bevor die ersten Blätter an die Oberfläche kommen, wäre die beste Zeit...


----------



## Nymphaion (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wann kann ich eine Seerose aus dem Teich nehmen?*

Eine so große Seerose teilen ist eine Strafarbeit. Du ziehst sämtliche Rhizome aus dem Schlamm (geht vermutlich nur mit schwerem Gerät), und dann suchst Du Dir die schönsten Rhizomspitzen aus zum neu Pflanzen. Der Rest kommt in die Ablage K


----------



## Limnos (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wann kann ich eine Seerose aus dem Teich nehmen?*

Hi

Nach solcher Zeit ist die Seerose meist nicht mehr als Ganzes rauszuholen. Auch hängt es von der Pflanztiefe ab, wie schwierig die Sache ist. Da sie meist auf mehr als Armlängentiefe wurzeln, geht es ohne Wasserablassen nur schlecht. Ich benutze zum Zerteilen von Wasserpflanzen das abgebildete Werkzeug (ursprünglich ein Fugenkratzer), das ich mir auf der Winkelinnenseite scharf geschliffen habe. Damit schneide ich Kopf für Kopf ab, bis nur soviel übrigbleibt, wie ich noch im Teich behalten möchte. Man sollte den Schnitt von unten her, also weg von der Folie ausüben. Wenn man die abgeschnittenen Köpfe verkaufen oder verschenken will, sollte man die Schnittstelle entweder mit Altivkohlepulver einstäuben oder kurz auf eine heiße Herdplatte drücken.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

